

AMD’s Revolutionary Mantle - kmfrk
http://www.amd.com/us/products/technologies/mantle/pages/mantle.aspx#1

======
kmfrk
Another good article:
[http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_mantle_preview,1.ht...](http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_mantle_preview,1.html).

